
On the Origins of the 2019-NCoV Virus, Wuhan, China - flocial
https://jameslyonsweiler.com/2020/01/30/on-the-origins-of-the-2019-ncov-virus-wuhan-china/
======
ngcc_hk
No doubt they have studied it. In fact I think there is a 2018 CCTV saying how
good the Wu Han has helped to discover one (and I looked the screen it is
about WIV1- version). Whether they have done the alleged one in the report not
technical to know. But we need to investigate as at least they do not have the
openness and transparency to ID the source.

